
Industrial Society and Its Future / The Unabomber Manifesto (1995) - nickysielicki
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/national/longterm/unabomber/manifesto.text.htm
======
nickysielicki
I was reading about Ted Kaczynski, who was a mathematician and an anarchist.
He's mostly known for being the Unabomber.

I came across this 'manifesto'. His opinions about technology and what it does
to society seem so spot on to me, and I thought the HN community would enjoy
that. Lots of things to disagree with in here, but still interesting.

------
unimportant
The older I get, the more merit I see in a back to nature lifestyle, but
that's a personal choice and killing people to stop technological progress is
delusional.

~~~
nickysielicki
Absolutely. The guy was crazy. He was right about some things, but he was
crazy.

